# Just Wondering



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

I know what its like for males.But what I am wondering is how long does a female need to recover from a orgasm to have another?? Here's my real question.If a female had a box of toys.Like say five.Could she have five different orgasms with them in say 2 hrs.


----------



## vspinkgrl (Dec 4, 2012)

It depends on the woman. Personally, I have.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I think woman can come quite a few times compared to men. I know my wife has cum 12 times in a afternoon when we are younger, Not so much these days.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't see why she couldn't, two hours is a pretty long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely possible. There is really no recovery time needed that I'm aware of.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Just Wondering said:


> I know what its like for males.But what I am wondering is how long does a female need to recover from a orgasm to have another?? Here's my real question.If a female had a box of toys.Like say five.Could she have five different orgasms with them in say 2 hrs.


Heck yeah! Easily! 

When I was a teenager and learnt how to give myself an O I would lie in bed for hours... having O's. It was effing fantastic.

After O women don't drop right down to the sleepy stage of non arousal...they slide back to a level of low arousal. So another O is possible as soon as she wants. 

It's apparent when your woman is all awake and wanting to touch and cuddle and talk after sex...while the man wants to :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

waiwera said:


> Heck yeah! Easily!
> 
> When I was a teenager and learnt how to give myself an O I would lie in bed for hours... having O's. It was effing fantastic.
> 
> ...


No recovery time needed..just keep going!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

She could have five in 20 minutes. And she wouldn''t need five different toys either. Unless they are all male toys....


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Heck yes. 
My wife can have 5 in less than an hour if the conditions are right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Yes.

But I think it's inaccurate to say that women don't have any refractory period. Some do. My wife does, although it kicks in only after 2 or 3.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

mineforever said:


> No recovery time needed..just keep going!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Once I get going, I don't stop. One after the other...and I've never found out how long I could go...get too tired or hubs wears out first. He's so jealous LOL


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

^THIS^

We usually play for an hour or two, almost every nite.... taking turns, switching things up, etc... I get off ALOT... I'd say at least 5 - 10 times per romp. 

I'm 50, H is 55... kids think we watch alot of movies upstairs!

Life is goooooooooooood.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

my wife can have 5 in a matter of miniutes


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Well,I find it all so interesting.Everyone that reply is the oppsite of my wife.And I don't know why.Why would a female only want to have one orgasm?If she could have more.when she masterbates and I watched her when she is done she is done.When we make love she gets off and she is satisfy.I know this forum.There will be the one's that say she does not love me.Or I am not good in bed.Not the case.When we make love and she has always done this she gets her self off with her fingers when she wants to come.And she pretty good at it.But only once.Why???


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

No recovery between orgasms is needed... In fact, having one usually makes having another very, very easy. On this, a woman can "stack" the orgasms in a very short period of time. For me that is about 5 minutes, lol! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kermitty (Dec 27, 2012)

Some women can and some can't or don't know that they can. As long as there are no other issues, she is a one and done type of woman. They do exist 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the input.I am learning,Also I wonder how my wife can have a orgasm so fast.But only if she is in to it.If she is horny she can have a orgasm before me.And a lot of the time she can come in less than 90 seconds.Then she is finished for the night.No desire for a another orgasm.How can this be.I have never known a female who can get off so fast.


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

I need a least few minutes because I'm too sensitive to continue. Then I could have more, but wouldn't always feel the interest to keep going. It would be easier to have more through masturbation alone than sex with a partner--I think because I wouldn't feel at all self conscious.

I am generally one and done during sex. A few years ago I suddenly was able to have multiples for no apparent reason and then they went away just as suddenly. Bummer.  They were fun!


----------



## Kermitty (Dec 27, 2012)

Is there something that is bothering you? Do you wish she wanted more orgasms or took longer because you are unsatisfied?
If you are both happy and genuinely enjoying each other, I don't think it makes a difference if she has an orgasm or has 100.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow...she must be already very turned on to cum after 90 secs. Are you 100% she's not faking? Sorry had to ask...90 sec's :scratchhead:

But if she's happy to cum only once... then why are you bothered by that? Some women don't cum at all. 

If she say's she is enjoying herself and she looks/seems like she is enjoying herself then just...relax.

Personally even though i _can_ cum many times... i don't every time we have sex. Doesn't mean anything...it just means...tonight...once was enough.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Just Wondering said:


> Well,I find it all so interesting.Everyone that reply is the oppsite of my wife.And I don't know why.Why would a female only want to have one orgasm?If she could have more.when she masterbates and I watched her when she is done she is done.When we make love she gets off and she is satisfy.I know this forum.There will be the one's that say she does not love me.Or I am not good in bed.Not the case.When we make love and she has always done this she gets her self off with her fingers when she wants to come.And she pretty good at it.But only once.Why???


You become sensitive after the first one, maybe she doesn't realize the secound one will be more intense. ..atleast mine are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

